# Coulter Right Again!



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2011)

I read Coulter's latest bestseller, "Demonic," months ago....but just realized how prescient she was in predicticting the Pee Party...the liberal mob reprising the French Revolution!

It contains the text-book comparison between the Tea Party and* the liberal mob, the Pee Party.*

1.	While *the liberal mob engages in the kind of violence that one expects of a mob, *there is also a species of intellectual mob that relies on praise an ridicule to enforce its views: they rely on the axiom that large segments of the population would rather be punched in the face than be sneered at by the elites. We call them liberals.

2.	The mob mentality is irresistible to people with a desperate need to be popular, and are perennially afraid of getting a bloody nose on the playground of life. A tell-tale sign is *the use of terms like us and we when they write, or speak*as these pronouns speak of popularity, of membership in the larger groupi.e. *the mob.*

a.	In fact, an easy way to identify a conservative, is to look for the folks who arent afraid to be sneered at by The Daily Show and the other temples of the status-anxious. Conservatives are not susceptible to groupthink. *Jon Stewart transmits the party line to idiots so they know who to hate. The *act of applauding a joke rather than laughing at it is a public gesture that serves no purpose other than assuring everyone that you are part of the group.

b.	People desperate for a badge of identity are highly susceptible to groupthink, in fierce need of a guide, and, so, the foolish, ignorant, and envious persons are freed from the sense of their insignificance and powerlessness. Le Bon, The Crowd: A Study of The Popular Mind, p.22. 

3. "Many of liberals' peculiarities are understandable only when one realizes that they are a mob. For example, a crowd's ability to grasp only the simplest ideas is reflected in the interminable slogans.   "Liberals have boatloads of them: Bush Lied, Kids Died! Our Bodies, Our Selves! No Blood for Oil! No Justice, No Peace! Save the Whales; Love Your Mother (Earth); Ban the Bomb; Make Love, Not War; Friends Don't Let Friends Vote Republican; Diversity Is Our Strength! Save the Planet! Pro-Choice, Pro-Child! Support Our Troops, Bring them Home! Co-Exist! Hey, Hey, LBJ, How Many Kids Did You Kill Today? Dissent Is Patriotic! War Is Not the Answer! Go Green! Healthcare Is a Right, Not a Privilege! Imagine Peace; Celebrate Diversity! Beat the Bushes for Peace! No Nukes! Give Peace a Chance; Think Globally/Act Locally; No Tax Cuts for the Rich; Save the Planet! Venceremos! One, Two, Three, Four, We Don't Want Your F--King War! Bush = Hitler; Hell No, We Won't Go! Off the Pig! Eat the Rich! Die Yuppie Scum! Peace Now! We Are the Ones We've Been Waiting For! Solidarity Forever! Bring America Home! You Can't Hug a Child with Nuclear Arms; Meat Is Murder! Books Not Bombs! Fight the Power! Yes We Can! p.6

a.	What is the* Tea Partys *slogan?  Republican slogans?

4. And, Katrina vanden Heuvel doing her Internationale hectoring:*  People are waking up. And theyre in the streets. There are going to be &#64257;fty rallies around this country. *Maybe a million people in the streets of this country. And what are they saying?  Enough!  Youre giving our peoples money away. Invest in our country,  invest in jobs, invest in education. Keep cops on the street, keep teachers in the classrooms. Enough with these perks for *corporations. *Theres *a movement *called U.S. uncut, which is inspired by an article in The Nation. If we can recoup from the very richest who brought us this &#64257;nancial crisis and from corporate tax dodgers, we can balance budgets in a fair way. Justice,  fairness, concepts that may be coming back to America  in this moment.  Live With Cenk Uygur, MSNBC, February 23, 2011.

Still think the Pee Party is 'organic'...and hasn't been managed by the Left??

5. To understand liberals one must understand their origin: the French Revolution. Difficult to make sense out of it, as there is never much sense in the behavior of a mob: *a rumor would start, theyd all buy it, then theyd run around beheading people.* Sort of like Code Pink with pikes.

a.	[A] throng knows neither doubt nor uncertainty. Like women, it goes at once to extremes.* A suspicion transforms itself as soon as announced into incontrovertible evidence.* A commencement of antipathy or disapprobation which in the case of an isolated individual would not gain strength, become at once furious hatred in the case of an individual in a crowd. Gustave Le Bon, The Crowd: The Study of the Popular Mind, p.22.

6. Can you imagine if our society was run by the geniuses of the Pee Party???
From Coulter:
The excesses, and thousands upon thousands of deaths and mutilations take no back seat to the Russian revolution, or Maos mayhem.

a.	This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as the American Revolution did, with the motto Annuit Coepis (He [God] has favored our undertakings) on its national seal.


----------



## del (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2011)

These unwashed OWS pukes should be called the "Flea Party"


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 15, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> I read Coulter's latest bestseller, "Demonic," months ago....but just realized how prescient she was in predicticting the Pee Party...the liberal mob reprising the French Revolution!
> 
> It contains the text-book comparison between the Tea Party and* the liberal mob, the Pee Party.*
> 
> ...



You get your talking points from Man Coulter?  You funny!  Make me laugh long time!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2011)

So, neither of you guys.....who didn't read her book, ....can dispute that she identifies how similar the modern mobs, i.e., liberals, and their scions, the Pee Party, are to the original liberals, the French Revolution- which resulted in 600,000 killed!

Attack the messenger since you are impotent to attack the message!

Bravo!

Good non-work!

BTW....would I be correct in identifying you both as products of government schools?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 15, 2011)

Why would anyone read Coulters book?

Does it come in toilet paper format?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Why would anyone read Coulters book?
> 
> Does it come in toilet paper format?



Citi...your late: you missed the meeting.


Coulter has, what, seven, eight bestsellers....
"Why would anyone read Coulters book?"

Seems a bunch of folks find fault with your premise....

I love the anti-intellectual bent of you Lefties.

Wanna burn the books, too?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 15, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone read Coulters book?
> ...



Coulter an intelectual????
LMAO!

thanks I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 15, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Why would anyone read Coulters book?
> 
> Does it come in toilet paper format?



Personally, I often read books by people I don't agree with. It's called educational - you might wanna look that word up. It's useful to understand its meaning.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



"I needed a good laugh this morning"
I'd like to tickle your funnybone....with a sledgehammer.

"Coulter an intelectual"

Although I didn't identify her as such, the appellation is appropriate.
Now, if you think not, perhaps you could point out some error in the OP...?


As an aside, her humor and pointed attacks on your side is really what you object to...
...similar to my feelings about Bill Maher.

The diff is that Coulter actually is an intellectual.

I double-dog-dare ya' to read one of her books...


----------



## Greenbeard (Oct 15, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Conservatives are not susceptible to groupthink. Jon Stewart transmits the party line to idiots so they know who to hate.



And in a thread parroting the conclusions of an Ann Coulter anti-left/Democrat screed entitled "Demonic."

Wow.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2011)

Greenbeard said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives are not susceptible to groupthink. Jon Stewart transmits the party line to idiots so they know who to hate.
> ...



Ya' know, you have a point there, bud.

You are using this thread as indicia that conservatives are "susceptible to groupthink."

Well, the only answer I have to same is that the quote from "Demonic" was specific to mob behavior engendered by some talking head...and I don't believe that any Tea Party gathering held up Ann Coulter signs....or mottos.

Beyond that, the intent was to show that the Pee Party is basically a mob, in exactly the sense that Coulter meant it, and the Tea Party hardly so.


And I see that you are poked by what you have referred to as "anti-left/Democrat" intent. And, you are right again!
Good to see that our positions are clear.

But I am pleased that you have indicated that the Democrat Party is the same as the Left.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2011)

I read Demonic.  It is simply astounding how she accurately pegged this movement, right down to its identification the left finds with the French Revolution.  

The book in rexamining the works of Gustave Le Bon and applying those principles to the parastic class today is so prescient as to be almost supernatural.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> You get your talking points from Man Coulter?  You funny!  Make me laugh long time!



When the title said "again" I thought "What? It's happened before?"


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHx0oLrGjKY]Al Franken Challenges Ann Coulter on Slanting the Truth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DGMSOGdEB4]Ann Coulter Ripped at UofM Graduation - YouTube[/ame]

"Had I known just how lucrative being a bitter and hateful circus freak with a law degree could be ..." re: Ann Coulter.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNBkc3D-VTg]Ann Coulter gets OWNED by Bill Maher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg7IhR0ccgo]Ann Coulter Gets Owned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I agree and yes, she is clearly an intellectual.  Although that's not something that can stand alone in character assessment. 

How can one understand another if they do not research that other? Shooting the messenger without reading the message is not where I personally go.

How to talk to a Liberal - If you must was a fine read.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Al Franken Challenges Ann Coulter on Slanting the Truth - YouTube



I really enjoyed that seven or so minutes!!

Can't get enought Coulter. I must admit watching you Lefties squirm is a naughty pleasure of mine...
...I enjoyed it so much, that I'm going to give you a bit of the education that you require.

1.If you thought that vid was somehow definitive "Coulter Being Put In Her Place," I'm going to have to suggest that you find someone with several more cerebral neurons to help you to understand what actuallty took place.

2. Even from the title you should see that your choice of weapons was less than fatal to Ann....she was "challenged" and then explained extemporaneously why she used a certain quote.

a. The essence of her point was that Friedman suggested that airline bombings, or, I suppose, any terrorism, could be blamed on "religious fundamentalists of any stripe."
This kind of phraseology, "religious fundamentalists of any stripe," is designed by the Left, by Liberals, to deflect from the perpetrators of the vast majority of terrorist incidents
...care to guess who she was indicating?

b. Did you note Friedman's leading with the word 'pastors'? Which religion does this bring to mind? Did you say Christian? Very good.
Proves Ann's point doesn't it...and it was produced, inadvertently, by Franken. So who looks brainless??
Why, Franken does!

And...you, in thinking that Ann was 'put in her place.'

3. Now, you are certainly free to find that a bit hyperbolic on her part....but she...and I ...find the Liberal penchant for deflection from Muslim fundamentalists at least as hyperbolic.

a. So...if Ann 'slanted' the language.....well, then so did Liberal icon Thomas Friedman.

4. But...therein lies your problem...or at least, one of your problems: attempting to deal with material any more nuanced than "I will not eat green eggs and ham" is beyond your abilities.
Now, don't call me a liar because you actually will eat green eggs and ham....


5. When I get the chance I may watch your other Ann-vids...and I appreciate the time you spent inserting her name in youtube....
...but don't expect another remedial course such as this post.


Well, I was going to suggest, as I did with Citi, that you read one or two of Ann's bestsellers....but I can see that it would be for naught....they're way over your head.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 15, 2011)

Coulter wrote books so did Hitler, they both had best sellers.
That proves what?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it might prove that hate is more pervasive than love, but that's about it.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Oct 15, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Al Franken Challenges Ann Coulter on Slanting the Truth - YouTube
> ...



Why am I unsurprised that you're a fan of Ann Coulter?


----------



## yidnar (Oct 15, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


how many best selling libb authors that have written political books are out there ?? the lefts  top selling authors are Marx and Engels !!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 16, 2011)

yidnar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



There's lots, but the highlighted portion


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't read her books. Insanity makes me incredibly uncomfortable, and there is no way on God's green that woman would pass a psych eval.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 16, 2011)

> Coulter Right Again!



?

There is no right or wrong in fiction.


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I guess Cornell and U of Michigan are not elite enough for you? So what makes for an 'intellectual?' Ivy? Original thought doesn't cut it, obviously. 

BTW, I find her hyperbolic and rarely agree, but intellectual? Yeah.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



'Cause I can read and write....and think?

Were those the clues, Sherlock?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Coulter wrote books so did Hitler, they both had best sellers.
> That proves what?



Hey, Citi....you forgot Obama....or his ghostwriter, Bill Ayers...He (they) had bestsellers, too!


Ya' pays ya' money, ya' picks ya' poison!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> I can't read her books. Insanity makes me incredibly uncomfortable, and there is no way on God's green that woman would pass a psych eval.



C'mon....we both know why you can't read.......'her books', aside.

But I sure am glad to see the reference to God!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Coulter Right Again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jonesy.....you mean you didn't read any of her seven or eight bestsellers...???

None?

Not a one?

If you looked for 'em in the library, you wouldn't find 'em in the fiction section.

But, hey, this isn't the first time you've posted about a topic on which you have no knowleddge.

Poor, poor Jonesy.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Ann Coulter gets OWNED by Bill Maher - YouTube



Yes, she and Bill Maher are friends too. 

I saw her on there, she is such a mess.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Coulter wrote books so did Hitler, they both had best sellers.
> ...



I pick NO political authors.
Never read one word from Obama's book nor have I watched any Moore film.
Not did I read Palins ghost written book.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter gets OWNED by Bill Maher - YouTube
> ...



Meoooow.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 16, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> So, neither of you guys.....who didn't read her book, ....can dispute that she identifies how similar the modern mobs, i.e., liberals, and their scions, the Pee Party, are to the original liberals, the French Revolution- which resulted in 600,000 killed!
> 
> Attack the messenger since you are impotent to attack the message!
> 
> ...



The ONLY thing I can identify with the Man Coulter is that we both have an adam's apple.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 16, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > So, neither of you guys.....who didn't read her book, ....can dispute that she identifies how similar the modern mobs, i.e., liberals, and their scions, the Pee Party, are to the original liberals, the French Revolution- which resulted in 600,000 killed!
> ...



Im working on the mathematical formula to calculate- to the second- the time between mention of Coulter and some fool using some sort of personal attack. 

The equation seems to involve lots of zeros behind the decimal point.  

Thanks for helping with the research.


BTW...perhaps at some future time, after the next glacier or so, you might actually add content to your post.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 16, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Allow me to assist you.  Man Coulter is a vile opportunistic worthless sack of shit.  I try not to get my 411 from people that don't even know if they are a man or a woman.


----------



## Swagger (Oct 16, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



This coming from the guy who gushes over Nelly Furtado videos in his 'list'?! Honestly, Huggy, if there were ever an occasion that came close to warranting my departure from refusing to use the 'laugh out loud' emoticon, _this_ would be it.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 16, 2011)

Blagger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



At least Nelly is a real woman...and if Coulter was just a chick with a dick and an adams apple on shear attractiveness Furtado is a thousand times hotter.  Besides she comes from Victoria BC just a stones throw from where I grew up on Orcas Island.  Most of her music is crap rap and hip hop but I do fawn over her tune "say it right".  which reminds me..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOsYKHr9Geg]Nelly Furtado - Say It Right Live @ Concert De La Fraternite, Paris &#39;07 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 16, 2011)

del said:


>



Dude, Ann Coulter looks hideous without her makeup.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 16, 2011)

She called them the "Pee Party"?

Way to put that Michigan J.D. to good use.  Maybe we should counterstrike by forming a "Rubber and Glue Party"....

Congrats to you, though, Poli Chick.  You've managed to buy the same book with different bindng six times over from Coulter.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 16, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> So, neither of you guys.....who didn't read her book, ....



I love this lame talking point.

A.)  Since you are nice enough to copy and paste the whole book in your intro post, we don't need to buy it.  Very nice of you.

B.)  I don't have to step into a pile of shit or hit my head into a brick wall to know the experience is going to suck.

Another hilarious attempt at an intellectual dodge by you, Poli Chic.  "I want to make a point on this board, but you can't debate it unless you have read the book (because I know 99% of you haven't and the ones that have are like minded and will agree with me)". 

And your last resort: 



> Products of public school....



Intellectual snobbery.  I don't know where you went to high school.  It certainly didn't do you any favors when it comes to standing on your own two feet here.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Okay, I don't care who you are. That right there is funny.

.... okay, I guess Tom Petty might not find it amusing.


----------



## IanC (Oct 17, 2011)

I have read a couple of Coulter's books. they are not as strident as her personal appearances. they are logical with a coherent theme unlike a lot of progressive books that seem internally disjointed with ideas that are mutually exclusive (ie either idea is plausible but if one is true then the other must be false). 

PC is certainly correct when she points out that liberals start frothing at the mouth, hurling invectives at Coulter that could easily be called hate speech. libbies are all for LG&T issues but it seems they revert rather quickly to making personal remarks about her 'adam's apple'. would they be so nonchalant about someone making fun of Obama's ears in a cruel fashion?


----------



## sparky (Oct 17, 2011)

> a. What is the Tea Partys slogan? Republican slogans?



let 'em eat dirivatives?

~S~


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 17, 2011)

IanC said:


> I have read a couple of Coulter's books. they are not as strident as her personal appearances. they are logical with a coherent theme unlike a lot of progressive books that seem internally disjointed with ideas that are mutually exclusive (ie either idea is plausible but if one is true then the other must be false).
> 
> PC is certainly correct when she points out that liberals start frothing at the mouth, hurling invectives at Coulter that could easily be called hate speech. libbies are all for LG&T issues but it seems they revert rather quickly to making personal remarks about her 'adam's apple'. would they be so nonchalant about someone making fun of *Obama's ears* in a cruel fashion?



Obama claims to have the ears of Alfred E. Newman.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > I have read a couple of Coulter's books. they are not as strident as her personal appearances. they are logical with a coherent theme unlike a lot of progressive books that seem internally disjointed with ideas that are mutually exclusive (ie either idea is plausible but if one is true then the other must be false).
> ...



Will Smith could claim that honor, but Obama got 'em first.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Sorry....you can only have your input into the formula one time....
....Otherwise you slant the results for the other dotards who haven't read any of Queen Ann's brilliant tomes.

Thank you for explaining why your posts are content-free.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> She called them the "Pee Party"?
> 
> Way to put that Michigan J.D. to good use.  Maybe we should counterstrike by forming a "Rubber and Glue Party"....
> 
> Congrats to you, though, Poli Chick.  You've managed to buy the same book with different bindng six times over from Coulter.



"Congrats to you, though, Poli Chick.  You've managed to buy the same book with different bindng six times over from Coulter."

OMG...did I make that mistake..???

Just to ascertain the validity of your post....which of the seven or eight bestsellers did you read....


....'cause, if it's 'none'- as I suspect....you'll have made a real ass of yourself.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> So, neither of you guys.....who didn't read her book, ....can dispute that she identifies how similar the modern mobs, i.e., liberals, and their scions, the Pee Party, are to the original liberals, the French Revolution- which resulted in 600,000 killed!
> 
> Attack the messenger since you are impotent to attack the message!
> 
> ...



Ah..so you support the French Aristocracy that let the straving people know they had no interest in their plight.

Heck..if you think that hoarding all the resources is a good thing, you'd better be able to have to muscle to push back when people come for them.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > So, neither of you guys.....who didn't read her book, ....
> ...



So, your main point...aside from the one on your head, is that you are deathly afraid of reading stuff that might differ from the your preconceptions???

Great technique..and quite a time-saver!
And you claim that you actually went to school, public or otherwise????


And just to prove what a dumb defense that is, answer this- if you
dare:

Is that the technique that you'd teach your children?

Thought not.


BTW...Coulter has pointed out that your "non-reading technique" is in full effect in
Liberal bastions, she said this:

"Let me give you a little tip: if you want liberalism to continue in this country, you have to realize that liberal students are being let down by their professors!  They have liberal school teachers, and *read the liberal press! * Because of this *weak preparation*, they are unable to argue, to think beyond the first knee-jerk impulse. They cant put together a logical thought. Now, compare that to a college Republican"


She nailed ya,' huh?


----------



## Thorgasm (Oct 17, 2011)

"Jon Stewart is transmitting the party line"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

IanC said:


> I have read a couple of Coulter's books. they are not as strident as her personal appearances. they are logical with a coherent theme unlike a lot of progressive books that seem internally disjointed with ideas that are mutually exclusive (ie either idea is plausible but if one is true then the other must be false).
> 
> PC is certainly correct when she points out that liberals start frothing at the mouth, hurling invectives at Coulter that could easily be called hate speech. libbies are all for LG&T issues but it seems they revert rather quickly to making personal remarks about her 'adam's apple'. would they be so nonchalant about someone making fun of Obama's ears in a cruel fashion?



Couldn't agree more.

But...I have read several really, really Liberal books that are not badly written..and often documented, with sources....but their premises don't hold water.

Reading "Static" right now, by Amy Goodman (from Democracy Now) and her brother...and find lots of stuff that she says about Bush but apply equally to Obama....


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

Thorgasm said:


> "Jon Stewart is transmitting the party line"



I know you, if you're a visitor from DP.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > So, neither of you guys.....who didn't read her book, ....can dispute that she identifies how similar the modern mobs, i.e., liberals, and their scions, the Pee Party, are to the original liberals, the French Revolution- which resulted in 600,000 killed!
> ...



Oh, so you support the Terror, and the resulting 600,000 deaths in France, an advanced nation of the time, becoming an abattoir?

In that case, you had better have "muscle to push back when" government, directed by the Committee of Public Safety decides it's your turn.


(Don't you wish you had an education, so you could understand this post...?)


----------



## Sallow (Oct 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Your pithy comment about education notwithstanding, history shows that almost every time a country has huge wealth imbalances, a revolution generally follows.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 17, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Ann Coulter Gets Owned - YouTube





I mean..there's no harm in admitting you were wrong about something.


----------



## techieny (Oct 17, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Al Franken Challenges Ann Coulter on Slanting the Truth - YouTube


----------



## Ropey (Oct 17, 2011)

Sallow said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter Gets Owned - YouTube
> ...



Apples and Oranges.

Just because Ann is wrong about something else in no way determines her correctness or error in another thing. 

That's faulty thinking....


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 17, 2011)

I refuse to listen to anyone whose main points are spreading hatred and fear.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Not the point. The point is, she is apparently physically incapable of owning her own (when she is clearly wrong. She never called back and said y'know what? Turns out Canada didn't go to Viet Nam!)


----------



## Ropey (Oct 17, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yes, it is the point. You need to prove her wrong on the OP. Otherwise it is simply obfuscation that does not pointedly reference the OP statement and premise.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I refuse to listen to anyone whose main points are spreading hatred and fear.



You sure pegged that Obama guy!

Bravo!


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

Ropey said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



The OP? Teal deer. And *I* get shit for 'regurgitating ideas'? Too funny!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Yes, the OP.

The discussion point BD...


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

Already answered, Ropey.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 17, 2011)

But not supported.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 17, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



He's wrong about almost everything.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 17, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And what if the "almost" is the OP?

Hmmm?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't get past "The Pee Party." End of reading, not going to respond to what I didn't read. But I did see the name Ann Coulter, and I did respond to that.

You really can't control what people do or don't say on this board. Surely Del taught you that much.


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> 2.	The mob mentality is irresistible to people with a desperate need to be popular, and are perennially afraid of getting a bloody nose on the playground of life. A tell-tale sign is *the use of terms like us and we when they write, or speak*as these pronouns speak of popularity, of membership in the larger groupi.e. *the mob.*



*THE UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION*






(Preamble) 

*We the People * of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 17, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Sorry, I couldn't get past "The Pee Party." End of reading, not going to respond to what I didn't read. But I did see the name Ann Coulter, and I did respond to that.
> 
> You really can't control what people do or don't say on this board. Surely Del taught you that much.



I don't need to control. I just need to express myself. Just like you are doing.  

Now if the OP was challenged and shown to be in error....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So....you're giving up on the premise of which of us supports an aristocracy, and which supports terror?

Wise move...

Far wiser than ever bringing it up, though.

"Your pithy comment about education notwithstanding..."
Of course, it is totally understandable that education would be 'notwithstanding' to your side....

...'notwithstanding' your disregard of education, let me refine what ever understanding you have about revolutions.

1. The French Revolution was only superficially about wealth. The rabble, led by the Jacobins proceeded to *smash every trace of the past-* religion, law, the social order, even the weights and measures system, and even the calendar. 

2. The killings went on, without reason. Saint-Just demanded that people be guillotined not just for being traitors, but *for being &#8220;indifferent as well.&#8221; *And, more than passing interesting, this roving indictment was adopted by key Obama advisors William Ayers and Bernardine Dohrn in the SDS anti-war pamphlet called &#8220;The Opposite of Moral is *Indifferent*.&#8221; William Ayers, &#8220;Fugitive Days,&#8221; p. 130.

Still think it was about wealth?

3. No, these rabid revolutions were not designed to 'equalize' wealth...that bumper-sticker was designed to suck the idiots in! 
The *purpose was to change human nature*!! To destroy was was, to usher in a new utopia....that is what Leftist revolutions are always about.

a. Contrary to the view of America&#8217;s Founders, *Marxist-communist thinking is predicated on the idea that there really is no &#8216;human nature,&#8217;* and given the right stimulation,&#8221; the *New Soviet man *or New Soviet person (Russian: &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082&#8221; could be produced. Gramsci said it this way: &#8220;Man is above all else, consciousness&#8230;That is, he is a product of history, *not nature*. There is no other way of explaining why socialism has not come into existence already.&#8221; Christopher Lasch, &#8220;Heaven in a Heartless World,&#8221; p. 86.

4. Psychopaths like Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Fidel, and Chavez use a mob of rabble to gain power, with the same justification, the same objectives, and the *same bloody results.* And, might then notice that all were *praised in the pages of the New York Times,* and all were *supported by the Democratic Party*.

(You should pick up a copy of "Demonic." Just keep it a secret...I won't tell.)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 2.	The mob mentality is irresistible to people with a desperate need to be popular, and are perennially afraid of getting a bloody nose on the playground of life. A tell-tale sign is *the use of terms like us and we when they write, or speak*as these pronouns speak of popularity, of membership in the larger groupi.e. *the mob.*
> ...



Think ya' got me, eh, BoringFriendlessGuy??

Watch me get out of your trap:

IT'S THE EXCEPTION THAT PROVES THE RULE!

Snopes says it's true...
snopes.com: Etymology of Exception Proves the Rule

exceptio probat regulam in casibus non exceptis ("the exception confirms the rule in cases not excepted")


Nyah- nyah-na-na-na!


(good try!)


----------



## Sallow (Oct 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



And again..you simply ignore the point made and go on with some babbling cut and paste lark filled with incoherent analogies from multiple sources.

The bottom line is..if you make people miserable enough..the will go after what they percieve is making them miserable. And it's ridiculous to assume that the results of a revolution will be better or worse then status quo. Often times results are worse.

But the point is..wealth disparity generally leads to revolts.

Like it or not.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Here's my fav part of your whining, Shallow...

"...from multiple sources..."

Oh, man....I mean dog....if there was a better evidence of your lack of education....I don't know what it would be!!!!


"...from multiple sources..."

How about the number of syllables???

You should change your avi to Dumbo.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> So, your main point...aside from the one on your head, is that you are deathly afraid of reading stuff that might differ from the your preconceptions???



Deathly afriad?  Um, no.  What I have is an aversion to having my time wasted.  I've got enough "reading material" to last me a lifetime.  Politics is just a side interest.  So, If I am going to read a book by a conservative, I don't want to waste my time with a sideshow.  

And Coulter is just that, a sideshow.  

You, apparently, are the child that is easily amused by the sideshow.



> Great technique..and quite a time-saver!
> And you claim that you actually went to school, public or otherwise????



That depends on if you are talking about high school, college, or medical school.  

High School was public.  As I grew up in a rural farming community in the midwest, that was the norm.  I suppose I could have gone to some snotty boarding school if I wanted too, but I really didn't.  Aside from that, I had a farm to co-manage with my father.  College was private.  Medical School is at a state institution in the midwest.  I suppose that is "public".  

At any rate, what is your point?  Are you one of those dorks that's highest accomplishment in life was going to some prep school that no one gives a fuck about?  That's about as lame as claiming Mensa membership makes you destained for greatness.  

At any rate, my public school education was certainly sufficient for me.  When I got to college I learned the secret of life:  hard work overcomes the other guy's talent.  

So what is your excuse for not being a product of the public schools and displaying the intellectual acuity of a freshman in college?  



> BTW...Coulter has pointed out that your "non-reading technique" is in full effect in
> Liberal bastions, she said this:
> 
> "Let me give you a little tip: if you want liberalism to continue in this country, you have to realize that liberal students are being let down by their professors!  They have liberal school teachers, and *read the liberal press! * Because of this *weak preparation*, they are unable to argue, to think beyond the first knee-jerk impulse. They can&#8217;t put together a logical thought. Now, compare that to a college Republican&#8230;"
> ...



You know, it's a funny thing.....

When I applied to medical school, political affiliation wasn't seen as an indicator of intellectual ability.  In fact, I wasn't even asked.  - Shocking, I know.

Now that I am applying for residency, guess what?  They forgot to ask me again!  You should notify Ann Coulter that the National Residency Match Program is contributing to poor patient care by not automatically screening out liberals!

You know what's sad about you?  Despite your education (Was it Columbia?  Do I remember that correctly?), you continue to be one of the most banal voices on this board.  

Some of the smartest people I've ever known never finished high school.  Paradoxically, some of the most idiotic people I've ever met are products of high powered schools.  You fall in the latter.  

However, I suggest you continue to bash public education.  Maybe it will wake up "fly over" country to the fact that country club conservatives like you really view them as a bunch of yokels who are only good for suckering out of a vote.  

I mean, damn, I don't agree with 99% of the people I went to "public school" with, but I still consider them my neighbors.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > So, your main point...aside from the one on your head, is that you are deathly afraid of reading stuff that might differ from the your preconceptions???
> ...



1. "Politics is just a side interest.  So, If I am going to read a book by a conservative, I don't want to waste my time with a sideshow."
So...which conservatives have you read? 

"High School was public. As I grew up in a rural farming community in the midwest, that was the norm. I suppose I could have gone to some snotty boarding school if I wanted too, but I really didn't. Aside from that, I had a farm to co-manage with my father. College was private. Medical School is at a state institution in the midwest. I suppose that is "public". 

At any rate, what is your point?"

My point?

Simple,...I see big bucks in your future!

With your posts as evidence, you sue those "High School" "College" "Medical School " for failure to educate....

Open and shut case!!


2. Summary: when you post a critique of an author, one would expect you to have some expertise in the area....to have at least read that author.

In actually, you have seen some interview, some vid....and have never read the works about which you propound......

you don't think that that describes *your character*?

3. By character, I mean that you are one of those folks who "*talks through his hat*," to put it kindly.
 I recall how important your guarantees of being *knowledgeable* were in the past:

You disputed my assertion that many of the Ivy's banned ROTC. 
So, you brought out the 'Big Guns' (note the military lingo, here)...the NYTimes!
"...in all my research on the subject, I have found no universities that ban R.O.T.C., nor has the military initiated action against any institution for banning the program."


But you said " I am a little bit knowledgeable about as I was commissioned through ROTC (meaning I was in ROTC for four years of college and wore a uniform on campus and the whole nine yards..."
Wow! A personal guarantee...based on 'expertise'...
Who could argue...
Oh, how about this:

"After months of debate, Columbia University is poised to reverse its 42-year ban on military recruiters and training programs on campus. On Friday, the University Senate approved a resolution to explore inviting back the Reserve Officers Training Corps program to campus. The resolution now goes to the Universitys Board of Trustees for final approval."
The Return of ROTC to Columbia - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice

But...but....NYTimes 'all my research'...and you so knowledgeable!!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...d-yes-i-am-considering-it-21.html#post4047556


Really pathetic. Arent you ashamed?


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Politics is just a side interest.  So, If I am going to read a book by a conservative, I don't want to waste my time with a sideshow."
> So...which conservatives have you read?



I'll read most anything from George Will, Kristol, or Krauthammer.  

I don't really agree with them, but I respect that they can make their points without evoking stupidty like "pee party".  



> "High School was public. As I grew up in a rural farming community in the midwest, that was the norm. I suppose I could have gone to some snotty boarding school if I wanted too, but I really didn't. Aside from that, I had a farm to co-manage with my father. College was private. Medical School is at a state institution in the midwest. I suppose that is "public".
> 
> At any rate, what is your point?"
> 
> ...



I think my public school did a good job.  I can quantify that by what I have done and where I am at right now.  

What the hell did you ever do with your life after your (assumedly) awesome prep school experience?    



> 2. Summary: when you post a critique of an author, one would expect you to have some expertise in the area....to have at least read that author.
> 
> In actually, you have seen some interview, some vid....and have never read the works about which you propound......
> 
> ...



This again?  You really hold a grudge for looking so silly on this subject, don't you?

ROTC was never "banned" from any university.  I fully admit the universities made it difficult for ROTC, but they never officially "banned them".  The writer for the village voice is incorrect, as demonstrated by the other NY Times piece.  

ROTC Advocacy at Columbia

Again, all your attempts at distortion are addressed in this article, which is purely dedicated to the notion that there was ever a "ban".

The Myth of the R.O.T.C. Ban - NYTimes.com

Per federal law, federal funding is withdrawn from universities that "ban" ROTC.  To date, no university has been sanctioned under this law.

Here:



> It is true that many Ivy League colleges do not have R.O.T.C. detachments today. Forty years ago, the military started to close detachments in the Northeast and establish programs in the West and South.
> 
> This shift stems from a disagreement in the late 1960s between the Ivy League colleges and the military. Should R.O.T.C. have to comply with the host colleges rules for academic course content and professor qualifications? R.O.T.C. said no, colleges said yes, and the two had to agree to disagree. R.O.T.C. then walked away from Northeastern campuses.
> 
> ...



Is what really happened.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Now I'm back to learning again.  

Good that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^ Now I'm back to learning again.
> 
> Good that.



Ropey...I'll bet you're celebrating the release of the Israeli soldier after, what...five or six years!

Congrats.

But did you notice the deflation rate???

Israel released 1000 terrorists for the one soldier!

A few years ago it cost 3000 or so terrorists per Israeli soldier.

Times change, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Politics is just a side interest.  So, If I am going to read a book by a conservative, I don't want to waste my time with a sideshow."
> ...



Let's see....

....wrong once....

....twice....

....thrice....In just one post!

Might be a new record!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Now I'm back to learning again.
> ...



Yes, it is a thing to rejoice over.  A mother has her child back and *G-d has a soul still transmuting*. 

It's unquantifiable to me PC.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Coulter Right Again!*

I think this is twice now.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> *Coulter Right Again!*
> 
> I think this is twice now.



The essence of your post may or may not be correct....

...but you lose all credibility when you try to use those first

two words.

Try to be honest.


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Lame PC, totally lame.

If you like Latin, try this one:

_E pluribus unum_ - "Out of many, one" - Originally suggesting that out of many colonies or states emerge a single nation.

To read without reflecting is like eating without digesting.
Edmund Burke


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Lame?

Lame in this context is a post that has nothing to do with the post to which you are
responding...

Next time, think before you......Oops! 
Sorry...I know the word 'think' is a sore spot for you.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > *Coulter Right Again!*
> ...



If you would try it some time, you would probably not be a Coulter follower.


----------



## Bfgrn (Oct 18, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



She can't...her dogma doesn't allow for honesty. Just like her continued unethical smearing of Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, claiming he advocates rationing of medical care. Emanuel wrote a paper discussing allocation of very scarce resources like organs, where rationing already occurs. I corrected PC months ago, but she still continues to spew those lies.

One that confounds good and evil is an enemy to good.
Edmund Burke


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



How did you and NonSense meet.....eHarmony?


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



You are truly a credit to your institutions of higher learning.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 18, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Now, now....don't be jealous.

I'm sure there'll be someone for you, too!


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to admit the thread replies made me laugh out loud which is always a good thing, but reading Anne could make you crazy. 

Next for Anne, she needs to get married, have five kids, two or three will do, and grow the hell up. After the kids are raised she can come back and enlighten us. But one doubts that reality is in her future. Instead conservative wacko publishing companies waste trees on complete and useless nonsense. No one was ever helped by an Anne Coulter book except Anne. Scapegoating BS at its finest, made special for the choir.



"But the deep background that lies behind and beyond what we call humor is revealed only to the few who, by instinct or by effort, have given thought to it. The world's humor, in its best and greatest sense, is perhaps the highest product of our civilization. Its basis lies in the deeper contrasts offered by life itself: the strange incongruity between our aspiration and our achievement, the eager and fretful anxieties of today that fade into nothingness tomorrow, the burning pain and the sharp sorrow that are softened in the gentle retrospect of time, till as we look back upon the course that has been traversed, we pass in view the panorama of our lives, as people in old age may recall, with mingled tears and smiles, the angry quarrels of their childhood. And here, in its larger aspect, humor is blended with pathos till the two are one, and represent, as they have in every age, the mingled heritage of tears and laughter that is our lot on earth." Stephen Leacock


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 19, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> I have to admit the thread replies made me laugh out loud which is always a good thing, but reading Anne could make you crazy.
> 
> *Next for Anne, she needs to get married,* have five kids, two or three will do, and grow the hell up. After the kids are raised she can come back and enlighten us. But one doubts that reality is in her future. Instead conservative wacko publishing companies waste trees on complete and useless nonsense. No one was ever helped by an Anne Coulter book except Anne. Scapegoating BS at its finest, made special for the choir.
> 
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 19, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Uh huh.  I notice that you continue to ignore that the only university that has truly prohibited ROTC from being on campus is conservative Hillsdale College.  In fact, unlike the Ivies, Hillsdale has an officially stated policy against allowing ROTC.

It also refuses to let veterans use the GI Bill or accept ROTC schlarships.

Not that you truly care.  I am sure when you were beebopping around Columbia you looked down your pointing nose at the ROTC cadets, as most of us came from "public schools".  As Gordon Roberts, recipient of the Medal Of Honor, told a classroom of 2nd Lieutenants (I was in the audience) in building 4 at Ft. Benning:  "You won't find the son of Nelson Rockefeller in today's Army."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




1. Let's reprise the depth of your erroneous babbling...

"After months of debate, Columbia University is poised to reverse* its 42-year ban **on military recruiters and training programs on campus. *On Friday, the University Senate approved a resolution to explore inviting back the Reserve Officers Training Corps program to campus. The resolution now goes to the University&#8217;s Board of Trustees for final approval."
The Return of ROTC to Columbia - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice


And:

"Even after the Vietnam War ended, student opposition to military programs remained high, and after President Clinton issued his &#8220;Don&#8217;t Ask, Don&#8217;t Tell&#8221; directive in 1993, *Columbia and several other universities, including Dartmouth, Yale, Harvard, and Stanford, based their continued refusal to allow ROTC on campus *on the grounds that military policy violated their own anti-discrimination rules." Ibid.

More?
"Despite his continued opposition to the military as &#8220;a machine for global domination,&#8221; and his role in *getting ROTC kicked out in the first place,* [Mark] Rudd..." Ibid.

Pretty well document that you haven't a clue about the subject...but that doesn't prevent your pretending some expertise.


2. "I am sure when you were beebopping around Columbia you looked down your pointing nose at the ROTC cadets,..."

If you insist on being *proven the dunce that you are*, I can counter your slander in reporting that my bff attended Yale....an Ivy....where he was the only student ROTC. Due to the ban, he was forced to travel to UConn for ROTC classes.
The same day he graduated from Yale, he was commissioned as an officer in Armored Cav.

Care to retract "you looked down your pointing nose at the ROTC cadets," ...after you wipe the egg off your face.


3. This is the place where, were I a Liberal, I'd be screaming "Liar"! Instead, I'll say that you misremeber the statement of "Gordon Roberts, recipient of the Medal Of Honor." Perhaps the event did occur...but if so, the hero was either wrong, or stroking you.

Let's correct the record:

a. "That reality &#8212; which stands in stark contrast to the popular stereotype of Congress &#8212; will be embodied tonight by Sen. Jim Webb, the Virginia Democrat delivering the response to President Bush's State of the Union address.

Webb's eldest son, Jimmy, is a Marine in the combat zone. He can't bring himself to talk about his son &#8212; not even to the president &#8212; but others speak eloquently of their loved ones' sacrifices."
http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/2007-01-22-iraq-congress_x.htmb. 

[T]here are at least
seven members of Congress with children in the Armed Forces"
including:
U.S. Rep. Marilyn Musgrave, R-Colo
Sen. Tim Johnson, D-S.C
Rep. Ed Schrock, R-Va., 
Rep. Joe Wilson, R-S.C., 
Rep. John Kline, R-Minn., 
Rep. Duncan Hunter, R-Calif., 
Rep. Todd Akin, R-Mo.,
Google Answers: Children of Congressmen in military service

Need I point out that 86% of the above are Republicans?


The following makes it alittle closer..
These are just a handful of Senators and Representatives who have relatives serving or have served in OIF/OEF.
 Sen Jim Webb (D-VA) son, Marine serving in OIF
 Sen Tim Johnson (D-SD) son, Marine serving in OIF
 Sen Max Baucus (D-MT) lost a nephew in OIF
 Sen Sam Brownback (R-KS) niece & nephew in OIF
 Sen Kit Bond (R-MO) son, Marine serving OIF
 Rep Joe Wilson (R-SC) son, serving OIF
 Rep Todd Akin (R-MO) son, serving OIF
 Rep Ileana Ros-Lehtinen (R-FL) stepson & his wife serving in OIF
 Rep Kenny Hulshof (R-MO) brother-in-law, soldeir serving in OIF
 Rep Duncan Hunter (R-CA) son, Marine serving in OIF

Source(s):

Latest World & National News & Headlines - USATODAY.com


c. Less than 1% of Americans serve in the Armed Forces. Demographics of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Now, since there are 535 members of Congress, the 7 listed above constitute
*a higher percentage than the population in general*.

If it's ten, it's almost twice the proportion of the general population.



So, what does this all mean?
It means that you have graduated from being wrong numerous
times to *the category of full-fledged "Idiot."*

Congrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> I have to admit the thread replies made me laugh out loud which is always a good thing, but reading Anne could make you crazy.
> 
> Next for Anne, she needs to get married, have five kids, two or three will do, and grow the hell up. After the kids are raised she can come back and enlighten us. But one doubts that reality is in her future. Instead conservative wacko publishing companies waste trees on complete and useless nonsense. No one was ever helped by an Anne Coulter book except Anne. Scapegoating BS at its finest, made special for the choir.
> 
> ...



You didn't read any of 'em, did you.

Case closed.


BTW...my fav Leacock was Guido the Gimlet
of Ghent.

Did you read that, at least?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM1VXhZT37E]The Court Jester: Get It? Got It. Good! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2011)

del said:


>



She looks good<better> in black.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 20, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I wonder if your 'opinion' will change once you learn how to read.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> The Court Jester: Get It? Got It. Good! - YouTube



Ropey....you got ever so close to the second funniest bit in comedy:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzM8MgJxcEY]The Vessel with the Pestle-THE COURT JESTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 20, 2011)

Ann has never been a liberal, how would she know of how all are individually?

The Russian Revo was so bloody as are all civil wars. The extreme poverty and serfdom was an antiquanted feif system in which bore the resentment an anger toward the Czar and their plight, I wasa reveloution such as ours because it threw off the centuries old dynasties and predetermined elite. just as our nation sought to be free from the King of England.
The way that it turned out was violent because of the three main factions fighting the civil war and foreign armed intervention. It was no more bloodier, and the deaths after the war reflect hos society managed those in revolt, just as George Washington did to Americans after the war. On not as great as acale as the bolshevics but Russia had many more times the men that the new USA.
So the whole concept that Lenin was bad is in no way a good comparisson to otherarmed uprisings.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 20, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Ann has never been a liberal, how would she know of how all are individually?
> 
> The Russian Revo was so bloody as are all civil wars. The extreme poverty and serfdom was an antiquanted feif system in which bore the resentment an anger toward the Czar and their plight, I wasa reveloution such as ours because it threw off the centuries old dynasties and predetermined elite. just as our nation sought to be free from the King of England.
> The way that it turned out was violent because of the three main factions fighting the civil war and foreign armed intervention. It was no more bloodier, and the deaths after the war reflect hos society managed those in revolt, just as George Washington did to Americans after the war. On not as great as acale as the bolshevics but Russia had many more times the men that the new USA.
> So the whole concept that Lenin was bad is in no way a good comparisson to otherarmed uprisings.



I have tried...but cannot recall a post that reeked of ignorance more than this one.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 21, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Let's reprise the depth of your erroneous babbling... Ibid.



I've already addressed this.  People's lack of understanding of why ROTC willingly left the Ivies decades ago isn't really my problem.  The facts have been laid out by the author who bothered to research the issue and no school has been sanctioned under the Solomon Act.  

In fact, the only university that has a stated policy prohibiting ROTC scholarships is conservative Hillsdale College.  You also refuse to comment on that.  



> Pretty well document that you haven't a clue about the subject...but that doesn't prevent your pretending some expertise.



I don't have to "pretend".  I was commissioned through ROTC.  I know how the ROTC scholarship process works, as that was how I was able to go to college.  

That's what happens when you are just a poor yokel from public school who didn't go to Andover.   



> 2. "I am sure when you were beebopping around Columbia you looked down your pointing nose at the ROTC cadets,..."
> 
> If you insist on being *proven the dunce that you are*, I can counter your slander in reporting that my bff attended Yale....an Ivy....where he was the only student ROTC. Due to the ban, he was forced to travel to UConn for ROTC classes.
> The same day he graduated from Yale, he was commissioned as an officer in Armored Cav.



Bff?  Does that mean "Best Friend Forever"?  I might have to take a breather I am laughing so hard.  

Way to up your bona fides on this topic.  



> Care to retract "you looked down your pointing nose at the ROTC cadets," ...after you wipe the egg off your face.



Not in the slightest.  You are total snob.  In three years as a Platoon Leader, I didn't have a single soldier who didn't attend public school.  The overwhelming majority of my peers were also from middle class or military backgrounds.  You can run your mouth as much as you want, I doubt you'd be comfortable on a military instillation and would quickly retreat back to your little New York/Connecticut shell that you currently reside it.    



> 3. This is the place where, were I a Liberal, I'd be screaming "Liar"! Instead, I'll say that you misremeber the statement of "Gordon Roberts, recipient of the Medal Of Honor." Perhaps the event did occur...but if so, the hero was either wrong, or stroking you.



I remember it clearly, because I thought it was particularly interesting.  When a recipient of the MOH speaks, you tend to pay attention.  If you knew anything, you'd also know that such men have no need to "stroke" a bunch of Infantry 2LTs.  COL Roberts was completely down to earth about his actions.  I took his statements about Rockefeller to be more in line with not seeing the sons and daughters of wealth and privilege serving int he ranks as opposed to making a political statement.

To that regard, he was absolutely right.  Sons and daughters of politicians aside, the military is overwhelmingly made up of the middle and lower class.  I am not playing class warfare, it is simply the truth.


----------



## mskafka (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh, WOW!  Nicole Sullivan was a decade and a half ahead of her time in predicting the Tea Party!  Who knew that Madtv would prove to be so prophetic?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqZaQKskP-A]MADtv Darlene McBride- Take Back America Tour - YouTube[/ame]
(Madtv Episode S03E09 (Aired 1997-11-22) 

This is how seriously many of us take Ann Coulter.  It's just about as fair, and is definitely as brilliant as Ann Coulter.  You take Coulter and yourself way too seriously.


----------



## mskafka (Oct 21, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone read Coulters book?
> ...



And it would be "you're late" instead of "your late".  So that's what private school English taught you?  Wow! I learned this is in (drum roll) public school.  Or pubic school as you or Coulter would probably call it.  You need to pay closer attention to your typing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 23, 2011)

mskafka said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Got me...rep sent.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 23, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> I read Coulter's latest bestseller, "Demonic," months ago....but just realized how prescient she was in predicticting the Pee Party...the liberal mob reprising the French Revolution!
> 
> It contains the text-book comparison between the Tea Party and* the liberal mob, the Pee Party.*
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrWuMwRKH2c]That&#39;s A Man Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mskafka (Oct 23, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It probably won't happen again, but hey....once is good.  I know that you don't approve of PUBIC schools, but for most of us, that was our only option.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 23, 2011)

mskafka said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



While I had the opportunity to attend a couple of the finest universities...I attended NYC public schools for most of my early education.

My complaints about government schools are based, primarily, on two factors: the poor performance of American secondary students when compared to other nation's students, and the political indocrination that is attempted, often in place of education.

It wasn't always that way!

Is it coincidence that the deline occurred in proportion to the control by Leftist educrats?

Last night, C-Span reprised a 1994 interview with the genius Milton Friedman, and even then he said that education is the most socialized industry in the nation, and you get the poor results that socialism always prodices.


----------



## mskafka (Oct 23, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Okay, that's fair.  You have been exposed to it, so you know.  Indoctrination?  Maybe; but probably not the way that you're used to.  In my hometown, we had corporal punishment until I was a senior in high school.  My teachers were swayed primarily to the right, as we were in the South.  

Only a very few of my classmates went on to do great things.  The rest of us ended up schlepping for the big man, in some form or another.  But in defense of public schools; I work in one of the wealthiest areas of the country, and I have met private-school-educated people who could not round a decimal.  Granted we are in a very stressful environment.  But it doesn't take an Ivy League degree to mix and run a lidocaine infusion.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 23, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It's tough when the basis of attacking your posits are a typo....


----------

